# Stealth Noosa Comp



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Flawless victory mate congrats. Go the Safa rig.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome fish, and what a dogged fight. Congrats on your win, cheers, Dave.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good win with that fish


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybastard indeed! 

Catches two fish, then stops paddling. :lol:

Congrats Scott.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Great stuff Scott, congrats!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a couple of my pics from LB's big day out.


















Visitor from Denmark very thrilled!

Nice going, Scott.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats Scott and a small Pedro as well ,that's two pulls more than about 95 % of the boys on the day Pressure is on to find a sexy honey at Palmy now thanks Kev .


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

> Finally, just to annoy you all the safa rig actually broke at the knot join for the treble stinger. Luckily the weighted hook was very well dug into the side of the fish


what pound wire did u use?

nice work on the gt buddy! would of felt like a bastard but haha

congrats on the win.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Safa said:
> ...


We'll get Clive to explain what a latte is Pauly. Never know you might actually undergo a change of life. :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats lazy

awesome pic....she is bloody hot


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on the Fish and the win Scott.
But your still a Bastard, couldn't you get her to hold the fish lower? :twisted: :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

Solid mate, good job

Cheers


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> paulsod said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the Fish and the win Scott.
> ...


Lb I would have been right in behind her helping her to prop the fish up ;-) 
Well done mate 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Well bugger me,top effort,a great fish even better fish holder!
Now all ya gotta do is roll the ARMY on their home turf ;-) 
Well done.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Good on ya Scotty. Shaping up to be a great end of year for you.

Greg


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on the big one LB, and a nice viking lass as well, must be your animal magnetism that did the trick mate.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"You need a bigger hatch on this," he says.
What a bastard.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Scotty.

Would you like your treble back from Ant's pillie rig that you were using? We found it deep in the mouth of the giant trevally (I cooked the frame). Bloody Safa and his 27 lb wire!

You were lucky that the main hook held. BTW, some seriously big teeth on that sucker.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Scotty.
> ...


No, too tough. I might keep it for mojo. There was about 2kgs of flesh on the frame and in the head. Why do people throw these parts of fish away?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

So how is GT? Stronger flavor than its cousin the yellowtail?
I've eaten amberjack and jack cravalle and yellowtail, and IMO they all have a distinct flavor of their family.
Jack cravalle are not good --and they are closest to GT in relation. It keeps the dogs happy, though.

Curious about the GT prep.

Still a great fish, upon reading/watching for the 4th time. Getting it into the hatch was a bit like a 2yo w the square peg, round hole deal, but you sit back and watch the kid's gears turning. There's a gap; it has to fit!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> So how is GT? Stronger flavor than its cousin the yellowtail?
> I've eaten amberjack and jack cravalle and yellowtail, and IMO they all have a distinct flavor of their family.
> Jack cravalle are not good --and they are closest to GT in relation. It keeps the dogs happy, though.
> 
> ...


The GT was delicious. Second big one I've tasted (the first was 20 kgs and was a Papuan/Tea leaf/ Brassy Trevally I caught trolling off a sea kayak). Just don't let anyone tell you big fish are coarse or tasteless, at least not these. Nor flathead or tailor for that matter...years ago before the size limit we ate a 98 cm flattie, and it too was great on the chew, as well as several 15 lb tailor.

As for prep Troy, there was (almost) none. A couple of friends tried a 5 minute marinade in lemon juice and loved it, but my best friend and I simply BBQ'ed the head with the cover down. The flesh in the head was so moist and sweet, yet firm and YUM.

I can't comment on the species you mentioned.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yellowtail = kingfish
Thanks trev!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> Yellowtail = kingfish
> Thanks trev!


Thanks Troy. Yellowtail kingfish, aka kingies here....I've tried them but without special prep, and they were okay, but snapper and tailor were tastier. The Sydney boys regularly catch and eat kingies in summer, and will have recipes for improving the flavour.

I didn't think kingies (Seriola lalandi) and trevally were related. Here they are related to Samsonfish (Seriola hippos) and the Greater and Highfin Amberjacks (S.dumerilii & rivoliana).

Scott's fish was a giant trevally (Caranx ignobilis), often called GT for short, which I think is incorrect. GT is correctly used for the Golden Trevally (Gnathanodo speciosus). "Golden Trevally are separable from all other trevally in that they lack teeth." (Grant's Guide to Fishes). Scotty's Giant trevally had plenty of teeth, as well as plenty of grunt.


----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

Yellowtail kingfish are delicious if caught down south, one of my favourite eating fish bled straight away and eaten fresh. For some reason the ones up north go mushy and taste pretty ordinary? I heard it's something to do with a parasite?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yakkas too. All in the family carangidae. Or jack family. NOT mangrove jacks which are in the snapper family lutjanidae EXCEPT AUS snapper which are bream in family sparidae.
Clear as mud?


----------

